# Samba PDC

## trvll

É o seguinte, segui todos os passos do howto

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Implement_Samba_as_your_PDC porém o server

não foi encontrado pela maquina windows. Reformulei o smb.conf fazendo

algumas alterações e agora quando tento adicionar a máquina windows (XP) no

dominio ele pede um username e uma senha. Entro com a senha de root e

sua respectiva senha então uma mensagem de erro é retornada informando

que o nome de rede especificado não é válido. Se tento entrar com um

outro usuário, cadastardo tanto no sistema qaunto no samba, o mesmo erro

ocorre.

Alguem já viu algo parecido? Tem alguma dica pra me ajudar?

Obrigado

----------

## thiagonunes

Cara, eu nunca mexi com samba, mas posso te dar a dica de perguntares na lista de usuáros brasileiros de gentoo, lá eles podem te atender mais rapidamente. É só mandar um mail pra "gentoo-user-br+subscribe@gentoo.org".

----------

## shotcult

posta seu smb.conf ai

----------

## trvll

 *Quote:*   

> posta seu smb.conf ai

 

Ai vai

#

#======================= Global Settings =======================

#

[global]

# Nome netbios da maquina

    netbios name = NOME 

# Dominio ou Grupo de trabalho

    workgroup = DOMINIO

# Conta Convidado

    guest account = no

# Identificacao para navegacao nas maquinas da rede

    browseable = yes

# String de identificacao do servidor

    server string = MAQUINA ( Samba Gnu/Linux )

# Redes permitidas para acesso ao serviço netbios/

    hosts allow = 192.168.10.0 127.

# Interfaces permitidas para conexao

    interfaces = eth0, lo

# Habilitacao dos broadcasts para o netbios, necessario para

# ligacao dos pdcs de varios dominios

;    remote announce = [10.0.0.135]

# Habilitar apenas paras interfaces identificadas anteriormente

# pelo "interfaces" e "remote announce"

    bind interfaces only = yes

# Forçar porta para o netbios

    smb ports = 139

# Ordem de resolução de nomes

    name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast host

# Habilitar o samba como time server da rede windows

    time server = yes

# Nivel de execucao do netbios

    os level = 65

# Definicao para servidor PDC

    domain logons = yes

# Master browser da rede (modo forçado)

    preferred master = yes

# Servidor principal do dominio

    domain master = yes

# UIDS e GIDS para o mapa de usuarios

    idmap uid = 15000-20000

    idmap gid = 15000-20000

# Listar usuarios e grupos pelo winbind

    winbind enum users = yes

    winbind enum groups = yes

# Caracter para separacao durante pesquisa

    winbind separator = /

# Definicao para o winbind para usar o mesmo

# nome do dns, ou o nome do netbios (default no)

    winbind use default domain = no

# Definicao para master na rede local

    local master = yes

# Nivel de tratamento da execucao de emulacao

# do servidor (user, share, domain)

    security = user

# Permitir ao cliente listagem de conteudo para

# ingressao no dominio (usar yes)

    guest ok = yes

#Localização do arquivo smbpasswd

    smb passwd file = /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd

# Senhas criptografadas

    encrypt passwords = true

# Definindo como servidor de arquivos de logon

    domain logons = yes

# Esconder arquivos ocultos do windows (.file)

    hide dot files = yes

# Configuracoes para logon

# opcao L = HOST

# opcao U = Usuario

# opcao N = Nome Netbios

    logon home = \\%L\%U

    logon path = \\%N\profiles\%U

    logon drive = H:

#    logon script = logon.cmd

    password server = Server 

    preserve case = no

    short preserve case = no

    default case = lower

    case sensitive = no

# Servidor WINS

# esta opcao so pode ser usada em uma maquina na rede

    wins support = yes

# Opcao para repassar o wins para outro servidor

    wins proxy = no

# LDAP SSL

# Nao estamos usando ldap ;p

    ldap ssl = no

# Opcoes para o socket

    socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

# Script para adicionar usuarios pelo windows

    add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g 100 - /bin/false -M %u

# Configurações para impressora

	load printers = yes

	printcap name = CUPS

	printing = CUPS

# Codificação de Caracteres

        unix charset = ISO8859-1

[printers]

	comment = Impressoras

	printable = yes

	path = /var/spool/samba

	browseable = no

	guest ok = yes

	public = yes

	read only = yes

	writable = no

	create mask = 0700

	use client driver = yes

# Host onde roda o netbios (localhost)

;[IPC$]

# Definicao de politica administrativa

# neste caso, a administracao é apenas local

;[ADMIN$]

# Compartilhamento usado para logon dos usuarios

[netlogon]

    comment = netlogon path

    path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

    guest ok = yes

    locking = no

# Compartilhamento para guardar os arquivos de profiles

[profiles]

    comment = roaming profiles folder

    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

    read only = no

    profile acls = yes

# Compartilhamento para os homes dos usuarios

[homeserver]

    comment = Meus Documentos

    path = /home/

    read only = no

# Compartilhamento

;[Publico]

;    comment = Compartilhamento publico

;    path = /publico

;    read only = no 

;    browseable = yes

;    public = yes

;    write list = @staff

# com a configuracao abaixo, vai forçar que o que tiver neste diretorio

# seja pertencente do usuario e grupo smbpublico com mask 777

# desta maneira todos podem apagar,editar,criar arquivos e diretorios

;    force group = smbpublico

;    force user = smbpublico

;    force create mask = 0777

;    force create mode = 0777

----------

